

Chalk – Colorize your terminal output - mofle
https://github.com/sindresorhus/chalk

======
jdc0589
chalk is a solid library, and a great upgrade over colors, which was the best
option for a long time.

------
d11z
Cool, I started using this an hour before seeing this. It really is a good
library, doesn't mess with the String prototype like some others.

